# Instalar software fuera de los repositorios gentoo

## Fitap

Hola,

Bueno, el tema es que Gentoo es fascinante y me ha atrapado de por vida, pero no se porque se demora en las actualizaciones, estudian tanto que cosas?

Les consulto para no equivocarme, puedo compilar/instalar cualquier software que no estuviese en los repos de gentoo creando mis propios ebuilds como lo establece la wiki?

Layman, es el concentrador de ebuilds no soportados por gentoo?

Tambien debo decirles que me gusta la idea de la gente de LFS, para seguir aprendiendo lo basico de linux.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

podes usar layman, git, compilar a mano, o ir a versiones inestables.

Que es lo que queres instalar?

lo mas facil es buscar en layman y usarlo, o bajar el ebuild y usar un overlay local.

Personalmente usaba layman, y actualmente uso mi overlay local, pero es gustos.

----------

## Fitap

Hola Pela, use hace poco mi propio layman, pero tengo seguir familiarizandome mas aun, quizas lo retome muy pronto.

Programas que necesitaria instalar es un simulador de antenas, esto: http://www.qsl.net/4nec2/?

Puedo instalar cualquier aplicacion por fuera de portage?

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

lo que gustes podes instalar.

lo mas facil es que lo compiles a mano y no lo instales

hace un git clone. 

make -f Makefile.git

./configure

make

despues lo ejecutas de ahi dentro donde se compilo, todo como user, nada de usar root.

si vas a hacer el make install, necesitas root, pero luego para desinstalar suele ser un problema.

https://github.com/tmolteno/necpp

fijate que requiere libatlas-base-dev, no se llama seguro asi en gentoo, debe ser seguramente sci-libs/atlas

saludos

----------

## Fitap

Uuuhh Pela me diste una mano barbara, pense que habia que armar ebuilds, pero estuve leyendo y todavia no lo  cazo mas que modificar ahi nomas alguno ya hecho, pero con esta idea que me das me voy a poner a jugar con varios proggy que tengo visto.

Si si, nada de root, es mas, cuando compilo el kernel manual lo hago con mi user, despues la instalacion es si o si con root.

Saludos.

edito:

Pela, la libreria libatlas-base-dev en Gentoo seria media-libs/atlas-c++

lo he sacado de: http://rosindex.github.io/d/atlas/

Esta bien?

----------

